# atlanta stove works   huntsman



## mike zimmerman (Feb 25, 2013)

can someone explain the draft knob theory   2 down low and 1 up high     does the 1 on top cool the pipe some how  and how should this combo be used to start and  continue use


----------



## mike zimmerman (Feb 25, 2013)

they make a double door fireplace stove with 6 draft knobs  imagine that   ive only seen 1 of these on craigslist   thanks for help


----------



## coaly (Feb 25, 2013)

In some cases all the oxygen is consumed coming in at the bottom of fire bed, allowing combustable particles and gasses out the stack with no oxygen to allow combustion above the fire. On a good day, it can become a secondary air source with primitive secondary combustion of smoke particles. Opening the top intake too far does allow cool indoor air up stack to cool chimney, so the bottom should be open more to control fire, and top cracked to allow just enough oxygen to the top of fire. This is also required if you're going to mix coal with the wood. That practice is not common in the US, but is common in Austrailia / New Zealand.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Model 4020 Huntsman II



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Model 400DD; 6 draft cap;

Part numbers and diagram from Sears; 400DD breakdown http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...Parts/Model-400DD/0526/0912300/00030262/00001

Single door is a model 241. Diagram and parts breakdown;
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...r-Parts/Model-241/0526/0912300/00028778/00001


----------



## mike zimmerman (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks coaly


----------



## pen (Feb 25, 2013)

here's a link to a huntsman manual provided by Jabush https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/File:ASW_Huntsman241.pdf/

If you read through the manual it explains how they suggest you set the stove.

With that gasket on the door, don't shut those knobs down like you would on a fisher or other similar copy!

I just installed a huntsman at our camp, and the guys closed it up like our timberline (a fisher papa like stove) and they wound up with a smokey mess in the joint as they locked the draft up.  I've seen that chimney suck a lighter out of a guy's hand before.  When the draft knobs are closed down too far, that stove is literally air-tight; to a fault if not careful!

pen


----------



## mike zimmerman (Feb 26, 2013)

i have never had to close a fisher or timberline al the way down to burn . if you can do that you that you have an excess amount of leakage that wasnt there when the stoves were new and they need serviced . sorry just dont like incorrect info on fishers or timberline  .  my fishers are usually cracked about 1/4 to 3/8 and damper closed for all night burn any more than that and you have no fire after about 1 hr .


----------



## pen (Feb 26, 2013)

mike zimmerman said:


> i have never had to close a fisher or timberline al the way down to burn​


 
Neither have I.


----------



## leaf4952 (Oct 15, 2014)

Dont know if you got the knob use info you needed. If you didnt....let me know. I have the Huntsman single door and can explain it to you.


----------

